# Meet Smudge!



## gemzaaa

Hi all, this is my first proper post outwith the 'introduce yourself' section 

This is my 15-week-old kitty, Smudge  I'm not sure about the proper name for his colouring, we think he's a silver tabby! He's my first kitty and is so cuddly and playful, we love him to bits!
Although he was very naughty yesterday and stuck his WHOLE PAW in my bowl of rice pudding, then proceeded to shake it everywhere and lick it off! Cheeky baby!!























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum

He's beautiful  I love the markings on his face. Lol he sounds like a playful boy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gemzaaa

Thanks Yuki'sMum  He's a little devil sometimes, although he always finds some way of amusing us and getting himself out of trouble!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi

Smudge is adorable. Beautiful markings. He and my son's 11 week old kitten, Chuck would have a blast together. He is a bit naughty too


----------



## gemzaaa

I was just about to reply to your Chuck thread!! Chuck is stunning, his markings and colour resemble Smudge's - I've yet to figure out what colour to actually call him? We've been going with Silver Tabby. They're so funny when they're naughty, it's so hard to tell them off!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi

gemzaaa said:


> I was just about to reply to your Chuck thread!! Chuck is stunning, his markings and colour resemble Smudge's - I've yet to figure out what colour to actually call him? We've been going with Silver Tabby. They're so funny when they're naughty, it's so hard to tell them off!
> 
> 
> Yes they do have similar markings except Chuck is long haired. I love his stripes. Tabby kittens are the cutest and you are right about it being hard to tell them off


----------



## sfarmer93

I love his eyes and his markings! He's so cute. I used to have a guinea pig named smudge  but I think all cats have a little mischief in them! Have fun with this new baby!


----------



## Jetlaya67

He has beautiful eyes and the face of a troublemaker.


----------



## Zerafian

reminds me of my boy Leo...Smudge has that slightly longer nose...pretty boy

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/218537-updates.html


----------



## gemzaaa

Thank you all  He is my gorgeous boy!!



Zerafian said:


> reminds me of my boy Leo...Smudge has that slightly longer nose...pretty boy
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/218537-updates.html


It's funny you should say that, I really wanted to call him Leo, your boy is gorgeous 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Very handsome and lucky to have you!


----------

